# Highschooler deciding between viola and oboe? Please help! :)



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

(My apologies if this isn't the correct forum to put this in, I'm new here and very confused!)

I'm a freshman girl and I adore classical music. I didn't really get into it until I was in seventh grade (lack of exposure.. my family is more classic rock than classical ). So just to give you some perspective before I ask you the big questions,

- I taught myself to read music in fifth grade as well as piano. A year later, I was allowed to join the school's concert band even though I didn't have the required 2 years of experience playing an instrument needed to join the percussion section. I have been a percussionist in school bands since.
- I have also been in choir about the same amount of time, so I have experience sight-reading and singing as well. My choir director wanted me to join the solo/ensemble contest, but I knew I'd be switching schools soon and so I couldn't.
- I also taught myself a bit of ukulele.  It's just a fun hobby, but it started out of my troubles in trying to learn guitar. My fingers just refuse to play a chord on guitars! >_<
- I've been taking an online music theory course provided by Julliard, though I already have a decent amount of music theory knowledge and don't plan to stop learning anytime soon.
- I attended IMC (International Music Camp) the other summer in the music composition program. I had to compose my own piece for the piano and I learned a lot! I've written a few pieces since, so I have some experience composing. Also, I got many compliments while there and everyone I met was very surprised that I'd never had lessons before. I never heard of anyone else there who hadn't taken lessons.
- I'm extremely dedicated and passionate about music. I will do whatever it takes and put in whatever time necessary to learn the instruments I'm about to discuss. 

(Also, I really don't want it to seem like I'm bragging! I know I'm not this great musician or anything yet, I just want you to know what I've done and what I'm capable of so you can answer my question as best you can! Thank you!)

Okay, so now that that's out of the way, let's get right to it- I need to decide whether to pursue the oboe or the viola. I know that these are two instruments that are becoming more needed in orchestras and this is one of my reasons for looking at them (other than that I love their sounds, of course!). I have about 3 years of high school left and I would be taking lessons for whatever instrument I decide on as well as starting lessons for piano to expand my horizon. I will be attending community college before university, and I plan to take lessons during this time as well. However, I'm focusing on the next 3 years first. I would be taking lessons from an experienced musician either way, and I plan on taking hour long lessons either once or twice every week. How often do you think my lessons should be? I also would eventually join a community orchestra, do you think that's a good idea?

How much upkeep is needed with both instruments? Which is more expensive? Which, in your opinion, would best suit me? With lots of practice and dedication, what level of playing do you think I could be at by the time I graduate? (I realize I won't be a virtuoso haha)

I want to play in an orchestra more than anything else. It doesn't need to be a super major one, like New York or Chicago, but I'd like to play in a bigger one (maybe one in California or Oregon? Or Minnesota? I don't know) that is somewhat well-known, at least, if I could.. that would be a dream!
Wow, this got to be really long. Thank you so much for reading all the way through if you did! I really do appreciate it!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I enjoyed reading the post. I voted for 'viola' but that's just personal taste. I suggest you talk to music teachers, or other students who play either instrument. I would tend to think viola is more expensive. Which instrument do you fancy? Which do you like the sound of best? I'd tend to go for a weekly lesson but have a practice plan. But again - I have no idea really. Whichever one you choose, success is not guaranteed even with talent and hard work as the world of musicianship is incredibly competitive & people often have to find work in other fields and keep music as a hobby. 

I hope a TC member who's more knowledgeable than I am (not difficult) will be able to help you.

I just thought you might like to know that someone has read and enjoyed your opening post.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I would recommend the viola. It's a beautiful instrument, and one I started to learn last year. I don't really know much about the oboe, unfortunately.
I don't know much about schooling in America, so I don't know when you'll graduate, but based on the NZ school system and the fact that you have musical experience, you might be able to get to about Grade 6. 

P.S. Your story sounds quite similar to mine! I also do piano, theory, choral singing and composing, and gave up the guitar (though in my case it was to start the viola). I think freshman is year 9, so that would put us at the same age, as well. How strange!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> I enjoyed reading the post. I voted for 'viola' but that's just personal taste. I suggest you talk to music teachers, or other students who play either instrument. I would tend to think viola is more expensive. Which instrument do you fancy? Which do you like the sound of best? I'd tend to go for a weekly lesson but have a practice plan. But again - I have no idea really. Whichever one you choose, success is not guaranteed even with talent and hard work as the world of musicianship is incredibly competitive & people often have to find work in other fields and keep music as a hobby.
> 
> I hope a TC member who's more knowledgeable than I am (not difficult) will be able to help you.
> 
> I just thought you might like to know that someone has read and enjoyed your opening post.


Thank you! I really do like knowing that you read AND enjoyed it!  I think I might prefer viola a tad bit over oboe, but I enjoy their sounds equally. And I do realize success is not guaranteed, but I have to try!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I would recommend the viola. It's a beautiful instrument, and one I started to learn last year. I don't really know much about the oboe, unfortunately.
> I don't know much about schooling in America, so I don't know when you'll graduate, but based on the NZ school system and the fact that you have musical experience, you might be able to get to about Grade 6.
> 
> P.S. Your story sounds quite similar to mine! I also do piano, theory, choral singing and composing, and gave up the guitar (though in my case it was to start the viola). I think freshman is year 9, so that would put us at the same age, as well. How strange!


Plus an orchestra always needs more viola players than oboists. Easier to get a job.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I like how you included the "Neither, you suck and I enjoy crushing the dreams of children" -option. I wouldn't vote for that option, but if it were possible I'd vote for the fact that you included that option if that makes any sense (it doesn't).


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

MoonlightSonata said:


> I would recommend the viola. It's a beautiful instrument, and one I started to learn last year. I don't really know much about the oboe, unfortunately.
> I don't know much about schooling in America, so I don't know when you'll graduate, but based on the NZ school system and the fact that you have musical experience, you might be able to get to about Grade 6.
> 
> P.S. Your story sounds quite similar to mine! I also do piano, theory, choral singing and composing, and gave up the guitar (though in my case it was to start the viola). I think freshman is year 9, so that would put us at the same age, as well. How strange!


Thank you for your reply! And I'm 15 so it does sound like we're the same age! It's nice to meet someone younger on here haha  I was beginning to wonder if I was the only student here!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> I like how you included the "Neither, you suck and I enjoy crushing the dreams of children" -option. I wouldn't vote for that option, but if it were possible I'd vote for the fact that you included that option if that makes any sense (it doesn't).


Haha thanks  I think I get what you're trying to say! Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Plus an orchestra always needs more viola players than oboists. Easier to get a job.


Yes, I've been considering viola a bit more for just that reason. I need all the advantages like that that I can get simply because I haven't been playing since I was 5 haha! Thanks for your reply!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Okay here's what you do:

Violently shake your right arm back and forth and wiggle the fingers of your left hand around with some amount of dexterity

Then, blow as hard as you can through a pinched straw and try not to pass out.

If the first activity was more comfortable, go for viola. If the second activity was more comfortable, go Oboe.


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

violadude said:


> Okay here's what you do:
> 
> Violently shake your right arm back and forth and wiggle the fingers of your left hand around with some amount of dexterity
> 
> ...


Hahaha  I'll definitely give that a try!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

mellame said:


> Yes, I've been considering viola a bit more for just that reason. I need all the advantages like that that I can get simply because I haven't been playing since I was 5 haha! Thanks for your reply!


In addition, one day you will be making your own reeds and it could make you completely neurotic. I had that deal with the clarinet. The oboe is even worse. It will take up a lot of your time.

Sincerely, it's all supply and demand. The better shot at an orchestral job is viola

Even if you get terrific at oboe, you will be competing with the best in your country for any orchestral opening and the openings are rare.


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

hpowders said:


> In addition, one day you will be making your own reeds and it could make you completely neurotic. I had that deal with the clarinet. The oboe is even worse. It will take up a lot of your time.
> 
> Sincerely, it's all supply and demand. The better shot at an orchestral job is viola
> 
> Even if you get terrific at oboe, you will be competing with the best in your country for any orchestral opening and the openings are rare.


Ahh yes, I forgot about the reed-making! And that's very true. I probably would have a much better shot with viola.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

hpowders said:


> *In addition, one day you will be making your own reeds and it could make you completely neurotic. I had that deal with the clarinet. The oboe is even worse. It will take up a lot of your time.*
> 
> Sincerely, it's all supply and demand. The better shot at an orchestral job is viola
> 
> Even if you get terrific at oboe, you will be competing with the best in your country for any orchestral opening and the openings are rare.


That always does sound very annoying. I'm thankful I don't have to make my own piano strings, organ pipes, larynx or bow!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd rather try to learn a stringed instrument than be committed to constantly cleaning saliva out of a blowpipe.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

hpowders said:


> In addition, one day you will be making your own reeds and it could make you completely neurotic. I had that deal with the clarinet. The oboe is even worse. It will take up a lot of your time.
> 
> Sincerely, it's all supply and demand. The better shot at an orchestral job is viola
> 
> Even if you get terrific at oboe, you will be competing with the best in your country for any orchestral opening and the openings are rare.


Even though I am a bassoon player I agree with hpowders.

If you look at an orchestra there are only two to three oboists while there are a bunch of violists.

Good violists are rare. If a person masters the viola there will always be opportunities to play even on the amateur level. In the community orchestras I perform with we are always in desperate need of good violists.


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> Even though I am a bassoon player I agree with hpowders.
> 
> If you look at an orchestra there are only two to three oboists while there are a bunch of violists.
> 
> Good violists are rare. If a person masters the viola there will always be opportunities to play even on the amateur level. In the community orchestras I perform with we are always in desperate need of good violists.


Very interesting! I'm definitely starting to lean towards the viola. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay, it seems that viola is pretty much what has been chosen. So I voted for option three.


----------



## mellame (May 14, 2015)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay, it seems that viola is pretty much what has been chosen. So I voted for option three.


Hahaha  You dream-crusher, you.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

I say i rather play it but can not until someone looks at my viola,i just ordered black rosin which may help.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I find myself wishing there was an option for the oboe da caccia or bassoon.


----------

